# Let's see your stack



## turbosporsche (Sep 17, 2013)

Just got my delivery of Hamers.   5 tons.   Not really impressed with the bags they seem very thin.   A few ripped just buy picking them up.


----------



## Stihl029 (Sep 17, 2013)

4 Ton of Instant Heat...Always had good luck with them.


----------



## glenc0322 (Sep 17, 2013)

2 down 2 more to go


----------



## St_Earl (Sep 17, 2013)

it's what's listed in my sig.  : )


----------



## will711 (Sep 17, 2013)




----------



## St_Earl (Sep 17, 2013)

^lolsnort!


----------



## CtPaul (Sep 17, 2013)

will711 said:


> View attachment 111939


 I see you decided to stock up on beer and just resort to propane for a little heat!


----------



## Pellet-King (Sep 17, 2013)

Stihl029 said:


> View attachment 111931
> 
> 
> 
> 4 Ton of Instant Heat...Always had good luck with them.


 What INSTANTHEAT-LESS?, you are the first person that loves them i've met here!!


----------



## Pellet-King (Sep 17, 2013)

will711 said:


> View attachment 111939


 Cant fool a bigger beer drinker than u....those are EMPTY 30 Packs!!


----------



## Pellet-King (Sep 17, 2013)

here's my stack a few bags of 2010 Somerset's mixed in with garbage North American


----------



## will711 (Sep 17, 2013)

Pellet-King said:


> Cant fool a bigger beer drinker than u....those are EMPTY 30 Packs!!


No they not  Yet but they gonna be  and replaced with full ones


----------



## bf525 (Sep 17, 2013)

turbosporsche said:


> Just got my delivery of Hamers.   5 tons.   Not really impressed with the bags they seem very thin.   A few ripped just buy picking them up.


 
*Orderded 5 ton of presto to logs from Lowes in Kingston on Labor Day Delevered on 9/11/13  finished putting in cellar Sunday $187.00 at ton with military discount plus $65 dollars to deliver  ATTACH=full]111951[/ATTACH] *


----------



## will711 (Sep 17, 2013)

bf525 said:


> $6500 to delever.


REally


----------



## jtakeman (Sep 17, 2013)

Pellet-King said:


> here's my stack a few bags of 2010 Somerset's mixed in with garbage North American



Show the pigs the real stash, That's the crummy stack to woard off pellet pigs. Ya can't fool us! 

I'll post mine once I figure out how to turn off the GPS tagging chit! You fella's are brave posting tagged pic's of the stacks so the pigs can home in on em!


----------



## jumpinin (Sep 17, 2013)

My 6 tons :


----------



## will711 (Sep 17, 2013)

what kind of car is under that cover?


----------



## jtakeman (Sep 17, 2013)

jumpinin said:


> My 6 tons :



Dam, Thats purdy! Who's got the van?


----------



## imacman (Sep 17, 2013)

jumpinin said:


> My 6 tons :


whats under the cover?


----------



## will711 (Sep 17, 2013)

imacman said:


> whats under the cover?


we think alike


----------



## imacman (Sep 17, 2013)

will711 said:


> we think alike


I had to ask....I'm a car guy.


----------



## jtakeman (Sep 17, 2013)

imacman said:


> will711 said:
> 
> 
> > imacman said:
> ...



Shape of the nose says vette to me.


----------



## imacman (Sep 17, 2013)

jtakeman said:


> Shape of the nose says vette to me.


I think so too.


----------



## subsailor (Sep 17, 2013)

will711 said:


> View attachment 111939


 

That's a classic!


----------



## jumpinin (Sep 17, 2013)

correct! 94 vette under the cover - requires much tip-toeing lugging them bags into the house!


----------



## imacman (Sep 17, 2013)

jumpinin said:


> correct! 94 vette under the cover ....


I got a '85 Monte SS under cover in the garage.  All original, only 78k miles.


----------



## will711 (Sep 17, 2013)

jumpinin said:


> correct! 94 vette under the cover


Sweet


----------



## Boobo0 (Sep 17, 2013)

I can't believe I just turned my stove on.....it was 62 in my house at 6pm, which meant by morning it probably would've been 50


----------



## oldmountvernon (Sep 17, 2013)




----------



## jtakeman (Sep 17, 2013)

Bout time you showed up!


----------



## oldmountvernon (Sep 17, 2013)

im fighting staying away from you guys, if not ill end up with more trailer loads


----------



## imacman (Sep 17, 2013)

oldmountvernon said:


> im fighting staying away from you guys, if not ill end up with more trailer loads


welcome back......hmmmm, nice stash you have started.  

Jay....road trip??


----------



## oldmountvernon (Sep 17, 2013)

i confess, i already bought 2 ton off craigslist lig's and barefoots


----------



## jtakeman (Sep 17, 2013)

imacman said:


> welcome back......hmmmm, nice stash you have started.
> 
> Jay....road trip??




Sure, But don't think I can fit into my costume!


----------



## DexterDay (Sep 17, 2013)

I like mine straight... Sometimes delivered. But then stacked straight


----------



## oldmountvernon (Sep 17, 2013)

DexterDay said:


> I like mine straight... Sometimes delivered. But then stacked straight
> 
> View attachment 111963
> View attachment 111964


come restack mine please


----------



## turbosporsche (Sep 18, 2013)

jtakeman said:


> Show the pigs the real stash, That's the crummy stack to woard off pellet pigs. Ya can't fool us!
> 
> I'll post mine once I figure out how to turn off the GPS tagging chit! You fella's are brave posting tagged pic's of the stacks so the pigs can home in on em!



Not really worried about it.   If you can get passed my 100 pound German Shepherd and then make it past several of my Ar-15s.  U can take as many as you want


----------



## Bioburner (Sep 18, 2013)

turbosporsche said:


> Not really worried about it.   If you can get passed my 100 pound German Shepherd and then make it past several of my Ar-15s.  U can take as many as you want


 Once he sees black he will never come back AR not much of a challenge for us either.


----------



## MikeNH (Sep 18, 2013)

This is most of my 4 tons.  Yes, they are the much-maligned NEWP, but they work for me without the issues others have reported.  On the other side of this room out of view is the 275 gallon oil tank which just sits there, full, ready to be used as a backup to the backup , so I have no complaints.


----------



## imacman (Sep 18, 2013)

turbosporsche said:


> Not really worried about it.   If you can get passed my 100 pound German Shepherd....


Shepard's are well known for liking a nice juicy steak or 3 thrown far from the pellets. 

And you can't shoot what you'll never see.


----------



## Jasond (Sep 18, 2013)

3 tons...might need to pick up 1 more.




DSC_4887-Edit.jpg by Jason Deslauriers, on Flickr


----------



## Branson4720 (Sep 18, 2013)




----------



## 343amc (Sep 18, 2013)

My stacks look like chit, but here it is. 3 tons of pro pellets, a ton of Somerset and just under a ton of magic sparks. Set's and Sparks are left over from last years stash.


----------



## jtakeman (Sep 18, 2013)

343amc said:


> View attachment 112083
> 
> 
> My stacks look like chit, but here it is. 3 tons of pro pellets, a ton of Somerset and just under a ton of magic sparks. Set's and Sparks are left over from last years stash.


I prefer pilfering messy stacks. No one knows you took any. Now if you use Dex's stack for example He know's in a heart beat if even 1 was missing!


----------



## ivanhoe (Sep 18, 2013)

The hidden spot has Lacwoods, Mcfeeters and Trebios(about 150 bags) along with the dismantled Fahrenheit 50F soon to be installed. The other stack  is are Ambiances, Isabellas and Mcfeeters is slowly growing and diminishing as the heating season as arrived in my neck of woods. I will picking up some Haliburton's super premium soon and maybe some Cubex.


----------



## Tdamico (Sep 18, 2013)

bf525 said:


> *Orderded 5 ton of presto to logs from Lowes in Kingston on Labor Day Delevered on 9/11/13  finished putting in cellar Sunday $187.00 at ton with military discount plus $65 dollars to deliver  ATTACH=full]111951[/ATTACH] *


Thinking of trying these. With military discount, it's worth a try. I'm assuming you like these quite a bit?


----------



## subsailor (Sep 18, 2013)

Has anyone besides me noticed that some of the long time pigs such as JT, Imacman, Smokey, etc. NEVER post pics of their stash?????


----------



## imacman (Sep 18, 2013)

subsailor said:


> Has anyone besides me noticed that some of the long time pigs such as JT, Imacman, Smokey, etc. NEVER post pics of their stash?????


We're smarter than your average pigs.   OINK


----------



## St_Earl (Sep 18, 2013)




----------



## smoke show (Sep 19, 2013)

imacman said:


> We're smarter than your average pigs.   OINK


 
"Pigs are very intelligent and learn quickly. They pick up tricks faster than dogs. Pigs rank #4 in animal intelligence behind chimpanzees, dolphins and elephants. Piglets learn their names by two to three weeks of age and respond when called.
Pigs are very social animals. They form close bonds with each other and other species. Pigs enjoy close contact and will lie close together when resting. Pigs use their grunts to communicate with each other."

this is why I'm reluctant to jump on the bandwagon. it's a conspiracy of sorts...


----------



## mepellet (Sep 19, 2013)

MikeNH said:


> Yes, they are the much-maligned NEWP, but they work for me without the issues others have reported.



Stove has a lot to do with this.  I burned one bag of NEWP (came with stove when they installed it)  and GS and didn't have a problem.


----------



## bf525 (Sep 19, 2013)

Tdamico said:


> Thinking of trying these. With military discount, it's worth a try. I'm assuming you like these quite a bit?


 
Never tried these before taking a chance,going by what some members wrote on this forum about Presto to logs. I have a Drolet eco 65 seems to burn every thing pretty good.,Have used Greem Term,Green surpreme, Stove chow, and North American last year All were good except North American were not as hot as the rest.


----------



## imacman (Sep 19, 2013)

smoke show said:


> ....Pigs use their grunts to communicate with each other.".....


GRUNT OINK  GRUNT OINK  (translation:  "Hey Jay, let's go raid Smoke show's pellet stash this weekend")


----------



## jtakeman (Sep 19, 2013)

imacman said:


> GRUNT OINK  GRUNT OINK  (translation:  "Hey Jay, let's go raid Smoke show's pellet stash this weekend")


 Weeke weeke grunt grunt oink snort (translation: OK-You got beer right?)


----------



## imacman (Sep 19, 2013)

OINK OINK OINK.....SQEEAALL. (Yep, plenty!)


----------



## smoke show (Sep 19, 2013)

You guys wouldn't know what to do with quality pellets....


----------



## jtakeman (Sep 19, 2013)

smoke show said:


> You guys wouldn't know what to do with quality pellets....


 Snort oink weeke. (Rip the bag, poor it in the hopper, push the on button - so easy a green furry dude can do it)!


----------



## oldmountvernon (Sep 19, 2013)

subsailor said:


> Has anyone besides me noticed that some of the long time pigs such as JT, Imacman, Smokey, etc. NEVER post pics of their stash?????


they buy the infernos


----------



## pell it (Sep 19, 2013)

Four legs good, two legs better


----------



## jtakeman (Sep 19, 2013)

oldmountvernon said:


> they buy the infernos



I do not!


----------



## bill3rail (Sep 20, 2013)

jtakeman said:


> I'll post mine once I figure out how to turn off the GPS tagging chit! You fella's are brave posting tagged pic's of the stacks so the pigs can home in on em!



Searched the data from a few pics to see where I was driving to this weekend, and I found...
"This website does not supply ownership information."
I'm not a pig, but free pellets are worth a day trip!

Bill


----------



## TJC (Sep 20, 2013)

No pic yet but got my 5 tons of Barefoots delivered last week.  Should be good for the Winter.  Will post pic later.


----------



## jtakeman (Sep 20, 2013)

bill3rail said:


> Searched the data from a few pics to see where I was driving to this weekend, and I found...
> "This website does not supply ownership information."
> I'm not a pig, but free pellets are worth a day trip!
> 
> Bill


 Dem pigs got special software that reads beyond what we can see!


----------



## Madhatter (Sep 20, 2013)

6 tons of Turmans and one ton of GAP's (not in the picture). Bring on winter!


----------



## 2011 GT/CS (Sep 20, 2013)

3 tons powerhouse preimium. . Need 1 more. Or some corn.


----------



## imacman (Sep 20, 2013)

oldmountvernon said:


> they buy the infernos


Them's fightin' words!!  

I only burn the best stuff Smoke Show buys.


----------



## daffonce (Sep 21, 2013)

5 tons of american wood fiber softwoods.  They burn great super low ash.


----------



## jtakeman (Sep 21, 2013)

I gotta stop drooling on my keyboard! Its getting expensive even!


----------



## LMPS (Sep 21, 2013)

Six Ton in the basement and Six Jars of home made Salsa in the cabinet.....not sure which will be hotter.... the pellets or the salsa....


----------



## jtakeman (Sep 21, 2013)

YA shamed me into it! I got 50 Hamers-35 Cubex-25 PTL's-30 Premier Appalachian-20 MWP-17 Turmans and some misc brands for testing. About 185 bags total tucked into the corner.


----------



## save$ (Sep 21, 2013)

DexterDay said:


> I like mine straight... Sometimes delivered. But then stacked straight
> 
> View attachment 111963
> View attachment 111964


Wow!  A bit OCD!    Where does that kind of energy come from?


----------



## subsailor (Sep 21, 2013)

jtakeman said:


> YA shamed me into it! I got 50 Hamers-35 Cubex-25 PTL's-30 Premier Appellation-20 MWP-17 Turmans and some misc brands for testing. About 185 bags total tucked into the corner.
> 
> View attachment 112342


----------



## herdfan2003 (Sep 21, 2013)

Not as neat as some of you guys. 2 tons of prestos and 1 ton of Lig. premiums.


----------



## imacman (Sep 21, 2013)

herdfan2003 said:


> Not as neat as some of you guys.....


Still neater than jay's    LOL


----------



## imacman (Sep 21, 2013)

jtakeman said:


> .....Appellation....



I see some interesting bags on that pile Jay.  "Appellation" is a new one I've never hear of before.


----------



## herdfan2003 (Sep 21, 2013)

notice the duct tape for bag repair.....


----------



## Avalon (Sep 21, 2013)

It took us 5 hours to haul all 10 tons down to the basement with my improvised sliding board, but we're now stocked with 14 tons (10 new & 4 from last year) of stove chow.  Home Depot delivered them all for $55, and I got the manager to knock $10 off the $219 ton price due to the volume purchase.   Score!














*
No, I wasn't drunk while re-stacking the bags, just really tired and trying to keep up with the bags coming down the shoot.*






*Now our precious pellets are resting comfortably in the dry, humidity controlled basement, guarded by specially trained  pellet spiders.*


----------



## DexterDay (Sep 21, 2013)

Avalon said:


> It took us 5 hours to haul all 10 tons down to the basement with my improvised sliding board, but we're now stocked with 14 tons (10 new & 4 from last year) of stove chow.  Home Depot delivered them all for $55, and I got the manager to knock $10 off the $219 ton price due to the volume purchase.   Score!
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Stove chow is nice.... But Hamers! Where abouts you live?. LOL.

Me and the Pigs are on the way


----------



## dylskee (Sep 22, 2013)

That's A LOT of chow!! How much do you burn a year? Great score too!!


----------



## Avalon (Sep 22, 2013)

dylskee said:


> That's A LOT of chow!! How much do you burn a year? Great score too!!



We burn about 6 tons a year, so we should be good for the next two heating seasons.


----------



## Avalon (Sep 22, 2013)

DexterDay said:


> Stove chow is nice.... But Hamers! Where abouts you live?. LOL.
> 
> Me and the Pigs are on the way




I picked up a few bags of the "Hammer's Hot Ones" at a local hardware store, as I've heard everyone here rave about them and wanted to see if they lived up to the hype.  Are they normally hard to find?


----------



## smoke show (Sep 22, 2013)

I like em stacked, if ya know what I'm sayn...


----------



## HDRock (Sep 22, 2013)

smoke show said:


> I like em stacked, if ya know what I'm sayn...


That avatar is just , I love it.
My stacks


----------



## jtakeman (Sep 22, 2013)

imacman said:


> I see some interesting bags on that pile Jay.  "Appellation" is a new one I've never hear of before.


Dam spell check! 

Appalachian made by Premier Pellet corp out of PA. Sister to stove chow. We don't see them that often so we snagged what was left of the open ton at TSC.

Appellation has something to do with wine IIRC


----------



## smwilliamson (Sep 22, 2013)

Here's my stack


----------



## mralias (Sep 22, 2013)

HDRock said:


> That avatar is just , I love it.
> My stacks
> View attachment 112360


Them are some big pellets. You must go through a lot of igniters.


----------



## imacman (Sep 23, 2013)

Avalon said:


> *Now our precious pellets are resting comfortably in the dry, humidity controlled basement, guarded by specially trained  pellet spiders.*


Hey Jay....get the costume ready.  I have 5 cans of that long range spider "instant kill" spray.


----------



## bill3rail (Sep 23, 2013)

Here is my little shed full.
In one picture you can see the pellet vac on the side and all the buckets are full of freshly vacuumed pellets.
I bought 2 Ton + 4 bags today and had 10 bags left from last year for a total of 124 114 bags.

Bill

P.S. 
If you look at the upper left side of the shed, you can see the security camera to identify desperate pellet thieves.  There may not be much there, but one of you are desperate enough to steal my little stash.

Bill
Edited to correct my math!


----------



## will711 (Sep 23, 2013)

Here's what I hauled home this weekend and got stacked  15 Turman's & 20 Clean Energy, 2 bags short of a ton right now and a few 30 packs short of a dozen  it was the weekend reload next Saturday


----------



## dylskee (Sep 23, 2013)

bill3rail said:


> View attachment 112479
> View attachment 112480
> 
> 
> ...


 Pellet Vac??? Wait, what? What is that contraption you have there? I'm new to the pellet burning club here, haven't got my stove installed yet but soon. That's a nice setup you have and I love the camera! I've got a couple outdoor and indoor cameras too, mine are PTZ and controlled from my cell phone......


----------



## JoeS (Sep 23, 2013)

Have not purchased a bag yet!

Guess I better get busy!


----------



## mepellet (Sep 23, 2013)

bill3rail said:


> View attachment 112479
> View attachment 112480
> 
> 
> ...


Wow. He really does have a camera on his stash!


----------



## imacman (Sep 23, 2013)

dylskee said:


> Pellet Vac??? Wait, what? What is that contraption you have there?.....



Pay attention to posts #14 - 19

https://www.hearth.com/talk/threads/i-made-my-own-pellet-vac-for-less-than-20-00-video.21107/


----------



## bill3rail (Sep 23, 2013)

dylskee said:


> bill3rail said: ↑ View attachment 112479 View attachment 112480 Here is my little shed full. In one picture you can see the pellet vac on the side and all the buckets are full of freshly vacuumed pellets. I bought 2 Ton + 4 bags today and had 10 bags left from last year for a total of 124 bags. Bill P.S. If you look at the upper left side of the shed, you can see the security camera to identify desperate pellet thieves. There may not be much there, but one of you are desperate enough to steal my little stash. Bill Click to expand... Pellet Vac??? Wait, what? What is that contraption you have there? I'm new to the pellet burning club here, haven't got my stove installed yet but soon. That's a nice setup you have and I love the camera! I've got a couple outdoor and indoor cameras too, mine are PTZ and controlled from my cell phone......



https://www.hearth.com/talk/threads/finally-made-the-pellet-fines-vacuum.84623/

Great idea, and keeps the dust out of the house to keep my beautiful wife happy.
I need to see if I still have the design for mine on the computer.

Bill


----------



## bill3rail (Sep 24, 2013)

dylskee said:


> Pellet Vac??? Wait, what? What is that contraption you have there?



I found the diagram.  Someone here has the rights to the original picture, not me!  
I just added a pic of my style hopper.

Bill


----------

